
MTME App – A new way to discover music - sophiabclaire
https://itunes.apple.com/lb/app/mtme/id1151459508?mt=8
======
sophiabclaire
MTME is a music discovery platform where people meet in random groups to
discuss music and share tracks through YouTube and SoundCloud.

What distinguishes MTME from other music discovery apps out there is that it
relies on recommendations from music curators and other people from all over
the world to discover the latest tracks or hidden music gems.

